# The Walk - golf cart mini-taxi



## lapka99 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi, Does anyone know the contact number of golf cart mini-taxii service in The Walk, JBR?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

No idea, but I did steal a yellow one once on the way home after a few beverages. I'm still not sure what was funnier, the people jumping out of the way or the guy that should have been driving it running after me!!


----------



## Mr.DubaiGov (May 26, 2012)

lapka99 said:


> Hi, Does anyone know the contact number of golf cart mini-taxii service in The Walk, JBR?


No idea but I believe if you call 700017000 and ask about it with specifying the location


----------



## defragmantor (Jun 23, 2012)

Felixtoo2 said:


> No idea, but I did steal a yellow one once on the way home after a few beverages. I'm still not sure what was funnier, the people jumping out of the way or the guy that should have been driving it running after me!!


are you serious ????


----------



## trajan12 (Jun 27, 2012)

Guys....

I moved to Dubai very recently......and alone!
Pl help me with good contacts to talk to.... male/female!
and good hangout places in both Dubai and Sharjah.

Thanks,
Raju


----------



## lapka99 (Jun 22, 2012)

*EZ Taxi!!!!!*



lapka99 said:


> Hi, Does anyone know the contact number of golf cart mini-taxii service in The Walk, JBR?


Thanks for your reply, guys! I finally managed to find it out, so here it is in case you were looking for the same:

EZ Taxi (golf carts) in The Walk and today saw one in Dubai Mall too
Tel 055 670 4343

Have fun!


----------

